

Ask HN: Best way to fund an idea  - jagira

I work as a Rails developer with a firm. As a side project, I am working on an app which deals with health care analytics. Bootstrapping in this domain is very difficult.<p>I can think of three ways to generate more income and fund the idea.<p>1. Raise money - Very difficult in India. In India, people usually neglect young guys. A lot of time and energy will be spent on explaining a relatively newer concept. Will bring unncessary pressure as well. 
2. Build another products/apps/services and cross subsidize the idea - Thought of it. Even worked on some stuff for couple of weeks. It is very difficult to maintain focus. Still, if I pull something off, it might generate some steady income.
3. Freelancing - I did it for sometime. It went well. I am now thinking of doing it for rapid prototyping - building an MVP for someone in couple of weeks. I do not whether this is feasible or not.<p>Can any HNer, who has funded an idea on his own, share his/her experiences?
======
rchaudhary
I would recommend applying for an incubator. It will help you jump-start your
startup via mentoring, support and industry connections you will get if you go
through an incubator program. Check out, <http://themorpheus.com/>

------
bpeters
You could leverage <http://www.kickstarter.com/> if your idea solves a problem
in a lot of people's life. Also, a good way to validate your idea in the open
market.

~~~
jagira
The idea is targeted at health care professionals. If it were a consumer app
or a social networking site, it would have been easier to bootstrap.

Will checkout the site. Thanks.

